# Stupid Little Kids



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

I thought it would be interesting to have a topic where we tell all of the crazy stories of our childhoods. I will start out with just one B) :

I once had this catalogue called "Archie McPhee." Anyone ever heard of it? Well, it sold crazy little toys and doodads, one of which was part of one of those old wheel-dial phones. The kind you have to turn with your finger. They were selling just the wheel part, with wires sticking out the back, so, being 7 years old, I brightly thought that I could just plug those wires into the outlet and call one of my friends, so I did.  The lights in the house dimmed and made a buzzing sound, and my hair stood on end and my fingernails were black. It was the single greatest sensation of my entire life! My mom wouldn't let me do it again though....

Okay, someone tell a story of their childhood now.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...good grief!...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

no story Nox?


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...hhmmm...not really...or at least nothing I feel I should share...


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Come on. This thread is worthless. :angry:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...tsk...don't get all grumpy...at least I'm here!


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...I honestly don't have much to tell...I was your typical goody-goody who didn't quite fit in...always hanging on the fringe of the popular crowd...

...I didn't smoke (both my parents smoked - turned me off completely)...I didn't drink (still don't like it, beyond enjoying white wine or the occasional rum and coke )...never did drugs...never had any desire too...never caved to peer pressure...and still don't understand why so many kids do...

...and I didn't realize how much I hated highschool until I got to University...where all of the sudden...there were lots of kids like me! All in one spot! I was in heaven!...

...see? How boring is that?


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, ok Nox  You are off the hook. Someone else must tell something really crazy now though.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

:guitar:*This thread has been revived.*:guitar:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The originator must be 87 by now.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

And the person who started the tread has not logged on in nearly 12 years.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Interesting how the community has changed over the years. I think it's at an all-time low with me here! :devil:


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

So... Any memories? Pictures of stupid looking kids??


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

i like music said:


> So... Any memories? Pictures of stupid looking kids??


Who knew a whole country (N Korea) would one day tremble before him!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

i like music said:


> Interesting how the community has changed over the years. I think it's at an all-time low with me here! :devil:


Never fear, a Klassik erection is always near! :devil: That'll lift up everyone's feelings! Of course, some people around here really wish that spirits would rise!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And the person who started the tread has not logged on in nearly 12 years.


Useless and pointless resurrected .


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok, I'll give this one a go. I had a hobby of driving my bicycle as fast as I could, in a 90 degree angle to a ditch. What would happen is that the first wheel would go down into the ditch, and the back side of the bicycle would go suddenly up, and send me flying flying flying from my seat to the forest beyond the ditch! I did it often and never got even lightly injured! I loved this thing, even though I was old enough to know it was really stupid!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> Ok, I'll give this one a go. I had a hobby of driving my bicycle as fast as I could, in a 90 degree angle to a ditch. What would happen is that the first wheel would go down into the ditch, and the back side of the bicycle would go suddenly up, and send me flying flying flying from my seat to the forest beyond the ditch! I did it often and never got even lightly injured! I loved this thing, even though I was old enough to know it was really stupid!


Wow, I would never have done that!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Occasionally, my younger brother and I would go outside in the summer and spend a fun while trying to step on bees buzzing around in the clover.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I was wondering, what would the mixture of milk and water taste like. But I suspected it might taste horrible, so I didn't dare taste it myself. So I tried asking my little brother - would he be interested in trying that out? He answered yes, and off we go, to the testing lab. Ok little guy, what does it taste like? Very good, he replies, he likes it. I'm taken completely by surprise, but being a nice older brother, I start mixing him large amounts of his new favourite drink. I bottled it and hid it in the fridge from the parents, and gave him the stuff from time to time, just because I was so nice.

When we were adults I once remembered this thing and asked him about it, and then he answered that he was so afraid of me that he wouldn't dare answer anything else but that he liked it, because that's what he thought I wanted to hear. Of course, he had hated it the whole time. Oh my.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

*R.I.P Quaverion

"Nobody answered his post"
*


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Tallisman said:


> *R.I.P Quaverion
> 
> "Nobody answered his post"
> *


Imagine he logs on after 12 years and sees that his lonesome thread has reached 50 pages!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

i like music said:


> Imagine he logs on after 12 years and sees that his lonesome thread has reached 50 pages!


Believe me, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Believe me, that's not going to happen.


That's why I said "imagine"


----------

